# New Lens and some new pictures



## stoogie (May 22, 2011)

I got a new lens the other day, a Rikenon XR 50mm F/2, along with a 2x teleconverter. The teleconverter isn't great, but I'm liking my new lens a lot. I'm even getting used to the manual focus.

I'm finding that this is a great lens for aquarium photography. It's a heck of a lot sharper than my kit lens, and it's a lot faster at 50mm (f/2 vs f/5.6) which gives me a lot more options for shutter speeds and ISO.

Dueling Saulosi









Smiling Rusties









A male and female acei









And the king of the tank, a male Red Empress This one was taken with the 2x teleconverter. It's kind of soft, but I think it makes for a cool fish portrait


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

:drooling: Very nice, wish I had your equipment and skills :thumb:


----------



## Compressed (Oct 20, 2002)

Nice! 8)


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice! Great fish, great photos. What's the body behind that lens?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

those are some awesome shots! :thumb:


----------



## stoogie (May 22, 2011)

The body is a Pentax K-r


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

where did you get that lens from? great pics!


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Great pics...


----------



## stoogie (May 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

I kind of stumbled across this lens, actually. I found basically a briefcase full of old camera gear at a local thrift store, it had 2 lenses, a 2x teleconverter, and a bunch of old flashes and filters. I think it's mostly from the early 80's actually. This was one of the lenses, along with a 135mm f2.8, (but the aperture blades are all oily ).

The quality of these old lenses is pretty impressive, actually. This lens has been around longer than I have, but it's still as sharp or sharper than any modern era lens I've got.


----------



## stoogie (May 22, 2011)

A few more of my dominant male saulosi. He and one of my other males have been fighting it out for king of the tank for the last few days, and I've never seen their colours look better. Normally they are kind of a pale bluish white, but ever since they've started facing off with each other they've been a nice deep blue with really dark black stripes 

These were taken with the 50mm Rikenon and the 2x teleconverter as well.


----------

